# Finally got lab results!



## dantetila (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi,

As some of you know, I recently had an ultrasound that showed an 8mm hypoechoic thyroid nodule, slightly coarse thyroid echotexture and asymmetrical lobes (Left 3.7 x 1.6 x 1.0 cm Right 5.0 x 1.4 x 1.5 cm). Also swollen lymph nodes were found in neck (largest is deep cervical near carotid artery at 1.4 x 0.8cm) and in armpits (largest is 2.5 x 0.6cm).

My Endocrinologist and GP both said my labs are fine and since I tested negative for the antibodies, my thyroid is fine. They are going to do an FNA of the thyroid nodule because I pushed for it, but said the coarse echotexture and asymmetrical size is nothing to worry about. I finally got my lab work faxed to me, I guess is does look normal, but there just has to be a reason for the way my thyroid is. I know it is also unrelated but both my doctors say my B12 and Ferritin are good, but they don't look great to me. Anyways, let me know if you have any input.

Thanks.

Lab
----
TSH- 1.49 mIU/L (range 0.35 - 4.0)
Free T3- 5.2 pmol/L (range 2.4 - 5.5)
Free T4- 17 pmol/L (range 12 - 22)
B12- 286 pmol/L (range 220 - 1000)
Ferritin- 72 ug/L (range <12=Deficient, 12-30=Depleted,
31-80=Reduced, >80=Normal)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think your labs look good - what symptoms are you having?


----------



## dantetila (Jul 24, 2010)

Initially when I went to my doctor, I was having Hyper symptoms. I lost 10lbs in just over a month, while eating more than enough calories to gain weight. I just got prescribed betablockers by my cardiologist because I was having episodes of sinus tachycardia of 250bmp+ on my loop monitor. And I've just been feeling unwell lately.

Really though I understand the symptoms could be anything, especially since I have a pacemaker for a slow heart rate caused by autonomic nerve damage due to undiagnosed celiac disease.

My real issue is why is my thyroid coarse and why are my lobes so far apart in size, one very small in volume and one on the high end of normal. I guess my questions are:

1. I know some labs show Free T3 limits in the 4's and I've seen other posts of people having high free T3 in the 4's. It just so happens my lab has a higher range, but isn't this on the high side? Only reason I ask is I did have symptoms of hyper because I was just put on betablockers for sinus tach episodes of 250+, lost 10lbs in last 2 months without trying, anxiety and feeling fatigued. I know these symptoms could be anything, but I wanted to be sure. I know my TSH is far from hyper, but why would T3 be on high end?

2. I agree my thyroid labs don't look alarming. Is there any reason why my thyroid would be showing mild coarse texture and be so asymmetrical in size. The volume of the left lobe is very small and right lobe is near high end. Just curious as to why my thyroid appears unhealthy on ultrasound, but so good on labs.

I understand it all is likely nothing or maybe it is the beginning of thyroid disease that has not shown itself yet (but I am negative for antibodies). I just can't wrap my head around why my thyroid would appear slightly unhealthy on the ultrasound if nothing was going on. Anyways, we all worry to much sometimes!

Thanks.


----------

